

I've taught quite a few friends how to code. Here are my thoughts: - rotemtam
https://medium.com/@rotemtam/the-law-of-bruised-foreheads-1e86cfc40eb5

======
bl4ckdu5t
Don't give me money, teach me how to make money. That's like a common saying.
In this case, if I ever have a friend that needs to learn to code I think I'd
rather point them in directions in which they can become self-taught
programmers like myself. Although I am 100% in agreement that they should have
bruises before asking questions

~~~
rotemtam
I think the moment you give someone clarity after they have been wrangling
with a tough problem is very magical. Because they can see the complexity
which never comes through in a simple tutorial or demonstration.

